
Twitter Bootstrap Progress Bar - a jQuery Plugin For Multi-Colored Progress Bars - Hirvesh
http://geersch.github.com/bootstrap-progressbar/
======
wedtm
I hate to be a scrooge, but Bootstrap already supports multi-colored progress
bars:

<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/components.html#progress>

Check out the "Stacked" example.

